# [ntfsprogs] "mount -t fuse.ntfs" error.

## prunkdump

Bonjour!

Donc voilà ayant une partition ntfs j'ai eu besoin d'installer "ntfsprogs" pour le support en écriture des partitions ntfs. Voici comment j'ai procédé :

-J'ai vérifié la présence du module Fuse dans mon noyau.

-J'ai intallé l'ebuild "fuse" (peut être une erreur?)

-J'ai chargé le module "fuse" (il apparait dans lsmod, et est bien utilisé par la commande ntfsmount)

-J'ai installé l'ebuild "ntfsprogs" sans oublier le flag "fuse".

"ntfsmount" marche très bien, je peux sans problème donner accès en écriture aux utilisateur non root (avec uid et gid). Par contre impossible d'utiliser le module dans fstab :

```

prunkPC linux # mount -t fuse.ntfs /dev/hda3 /mnt/storage/

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda3,

       missing codepage or helper program, or other error

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so

```

Aucun message d'erreur dans dmesg ou /var/log/message. J'ai aussi essayé d'ajouter l'option "locale=fr_FR.iso88591" ou "locale=fr_FR.utf8" mais rien n'y fait. 

Où devrait-je encore farfouiller?

----------

## KeNNys

Salut,

Moi j'ai eu quelques souci de debutant avec ntfsprogs, du coup j'ai mis a la place ntfs-3g et sa tourne a merveille.

pour ntfsprogs dans le fstab il faut mettre

/dev/partitionwin               /mnt/point_de montage_win      ntfs            defaults,rw,user,nls=iso8859-1,nls=utf8,umask=0 0 0

----------

## prunkdump

Oui c'est vrai que j'aurai pu essayer "ntfs-3g" mais c'est tout de même une drôle de façon de résoudre mon problème.   :Razz: 

Autrement la ligne fstab que tu me propose ne marche pas car le type "ntfs" correspond au module du noyau qui n'a pas le support en écriture sur les partitions ntfs (de façon non expérimentale). On voit bien que ntfsprog n'est pas utilisé car le compteur de "fuse" reste à 0 dans "lsmod". 

 :Confused: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

ntfs-3g est la meilleure approche pour écrire des partitions NTFS. Il fonctionne à merveille, contrairement au support RW du kernel.

----------

## prunkdump

Bin ya plusieurs choses qui ne me plaisent pas dans ntfs-3g, surtout pour pouvoir l'utiliser en non root :

-Il faut mettre le SUID sur le binaire

-Il faut obligatoirement donner les droits au point de montage.

-Et surtout il faut donner les droits en écriture sur les fichier /dev/ (ce que je ne sait pas faire entre parenthèses)

Alors que théoriquement ntfsprogs marche avec mount et fuse exactement comme les autres fstypes.

Mais malheuresement ça ne marche pas chez moi.   :Smile: 

----------

